# Anyone have some tips for cutting fleece?



## lehaley

I am currently trying to make some liners and blankets for the hedgie I am adopting in 2 weeks, and I'm having the hardest time cutting fleece with the scissors I have. I literally just spent 15 minutes cutting out a large square and it's getting a bit ridiculous. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions for cutting devices that will make my life easier? I don't have a lot of experience working with fabric and I feel like a big dummy.


----------



## ProjectParanoia

There are special scissors for cutting fabric. I had a horrible time cutting fleece before I got those. Now it's much easier. 
Maybe you can try sharpening yours first? But that's what I did.


----------



## smsaifyr

If you go to the fabric store and get fabric scissors they are sharp enough to cut the fabric easy. Another option you have is http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/prod ... xprd315875 and http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/prod ... D=prd22606 
Those are the two things I do to cut fabric.


----------



## lehaley

Thanks guys. I figured I'd ask here first before heading to JoAnns and wandering around confused.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Is that two weeks away already??  Looks like your fabric question is already taken care of so I've got nothing to ad here, other than I am lookin' forward to hearing about your new hedgie! Is he still possibly maybe-Neville? :lol:


----------



## lehaley

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone. I ran to JoAnns and got a nice pair of Fiskars, which is actually the same pair I was trying to use in my boyfriend's apartment. I guess they are just horrendously dull because the pair I picked up is working great! 



SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> Is that two weeks away already??  Looks like your fabric question is already taken care of so I've got nothing to ad here, other than I am lookin' forward to hearing about your new hedgie! Is he still possibly maybe-Neville? :lol:


Oh my gosh, I KNOW! I can't believe it came up so soon. I've been stressing about making sure I have everything ready before I bring him home and it's been a little crazy since I'm also packing to head back to my apartment at school next week. Yes, he's still maybe-Neville. :lol: Although I might change my mind on the name depending on his personality. I will definitely be posting a thread in the fun stuff section to introduce him to everyone when he gets settled in. :mrgreen:


----------



## JLF1995

When I was cutting fleece i had the same problem but I went compleatly ape on the fleece and I got a sharp knife and a (clean) cutting board and I finished the job. :x Funny thing was my parents walked in on me doing that and they started laughing! I stoped and I thought about what I was doing and I started to laugh with them! :lol: 
Sometimes I am crazy! :lol:


----------



## lehaley

JLF1995 said:


> When I was cutting fleece i had the same problem but I went compleatly ape on the fleece and I got a sharp knife and a (clean) cutting board and I finished the job. :x Funny thing was my parents walked in on me doing that and they started laughing! I stoped and I thought about what I was doing and I started to laugh with them! :lol:
> Sometimes I am crazy! :lol:


I felt completely nuts! I probably looked like a crazy person flinging fleece around and muttering to myself about how it shouldn't be that darn hard to cut fabric. I'm really glad my boyfriend was at work and didn't witness any of this. 

Thanks to my fabulous new and improved scissors, here's what I ended up making for the little guy:








I don't have a sewing machine nor do I trust my hand sewing skills very much, so I made him a no-sew tie blanket. It matches the hedgie bag that I ordered from sweettea's Etsy shop. I'm a little concerned that the tie strips might be a magnet for little feet getting stuck, but he won't be left alone with it since I made it for bonding/snuggling purposes.


----------



## Daleo

smsaifyr said:


> If you go to the fabric store and get fabric scissors they are sharp enough to cut the fabric easy. Another option you have is http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/prod ... xprd315875 and http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/prod ... D=prd22606
> Those are the two things I do to cut fabric.


+1 Best investment I ever made as far as my sewing supplies. Joann's will send out 50% off any regular priced item coupons, then use it on a kit that includes: mat, acrylic ruler, and rolling scissors. Got a $50 kit for $25 dollars!


----------



## panda

i have the big scissors with the orange handles.. the big sharp ones, they do the trick just fine for me
http://www.365officesupplies.com/mm5/me ... SK94517397
but mine are lefty scissors


----------



## lehaley

panda said:


> i have the big scissors with the orange handles.. the big sharp ones, they do the trick just fine for me
> http://www.365officesupplies.com/mm5/me ... SK94517397
> but mine are lefty scissors


Yup, those are exactly what I ended up buying.  They worked MUCH better than what I was originally trying to use. I think it's just because my boyfriend uses them as everything scissors, so they were super dull. I've decided I'm hiding the ones I bought somewhere and using them for fleece only.


----------



## panda

yes, my orange pair are the only i have so they are my everything scissors as well.. and fortunately my fiance was able to sharpen them for me to work better because they were getting a bit tough and my hands were getting sore, but now they cut fleece like butter :lol:


----------



## KsK

Rotary cutter and mat


----------

